

Off-the-shelf camera hacked to grab high-speed video - marklittlewood
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18522-offtheshelf-camera-hacked-to-grab-highspeed-video.html

======
stratomorph
Huh, that idea seems so obvious, now that someone else thought of it and did
it. Interlaced video in two dimensions rather than one, with the number of
fields potentially adjustable on the fly. Trivial to select the number of
fields (and thus the max framerate) as any perfect square. A little more work
to select it as any number from 1 to the total pixel count. Though you'd need
a monster aperture or a very bright subject to get anything but solid black
from a one-pixel image sampled at 25MHz.

~~~
marklittlewood
It is still A1 cool idea. Check out the video.
[http://brightcove.newscientist.com/services/player/bcpid1873...](http://brightcove.newscientist.com/services/player/bcpid1873822884?bctid=66305632001)

